# Exclusive Car Care: Jaguar F-Type V8 Supercharged - Gtechniq TSP



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a Jaguar F-Type V8 Supercharged that came in for our New Car Detail and to be topped with Gtechniq long life surface coatings.*

Few before and after photos during the machine polishing stages:














































Paint coated with Gtechniq C1 which was left to cure for 12+ hours, the following day Gtechniq Exo v2 was applied (2 coats)






























































































































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## newPhantom (May 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow great job and car!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What can one say, that is wonderful a memorable result.

Thanks Jay, just great. John Tht.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful car and job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks fantastic , great looking car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What a stunning car.

Fantastic work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic car, now looking as it should


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely Work...:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job!

What a car! Great color and beautifull curves!


----------



## myself2x (Aug 12, 2008)

Your work made her very sexy !!!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice work dude, that paint looked well rough in the b4 shots!! :doublesho


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

First time I see a red Jaguar..Lovely work...well done


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

very very sexy car - think these will sell like hotcakes - looking good Jay :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely car.... I cant help thinking the designers have taken their inspiration from a number of current cars and whacked it together but its certainly a looker...


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing car and great finish.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I really like that , great work


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great work and what a beautiful car! Someone has one on camp and in the same colour and hate seeing him drive past me! Ha brilliant work though!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, its always appreciated!


----------



## BIG_K (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful car!


----------

